# Have I got something yummy for you!



## Katie (Sep 30, 1999)

Sorry -- can't post the recipe until tomorrow as it's tucked away at home in a cookbook. I can't believe myself -- I've been hanging around here for 3 weeks and just now found the recipe section! DUH! I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer sometimes.Anyway, the name of this glorious creation is called "Company Casserole." My Mom got the recipe from a friend a gazillion years ago. My Father liked it so much that he encouraged my Mom to serve it to company, hence the name. I don't know what it was originally called. I've never seen a person leave any on his/her plate. Kids love it because they don't have to chew -- easier to inhale and get back to play in record time.This is a layered job; cousin of lasagna. It has egg noodles, cheddar cheese (lotsa cheese







), cottage cheese, sour cream, green onions, garlic, and a hamburger mixture containing tomato sauce. The hamburger mixture is alternated with the noodle/cheese(s) mixture. It's sooooo good that I'm right now thinking of making it tonight as it's better the next day (after the flavors have "femented" [a.k.a. "blended])I'll have it for you tomorrow. I think I'd take a Lactaid before I dug into this these days. I don't want to mess myself up -- I've been doing so well these last few weeks on Caltrate & Metamucil.I also have another recipe that I made up with Italian sausage, green pepper, onion, tomatoes, macaroni noodles & Parmesean cheese. I call it "Glop" as that's the noise it makes when it's spooned onto the plate.







I'll come up with a recipe for that too. I just go by sight measurement-wise.Back at ya tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 1999)

Katie,Both recipes sound good. Don't forget to post them.Glad you're doing well and glad you found this Recipe Forum.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

